# [SOLVED] Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have tried everything to get my wired 360 controller to connect to my laptop. The first time I plugged it in, it worked like a charm and I was able to set it up and immediately play with it, even without having to download the 360 Controller Status program thingy, but recently I had to reinstall Windows on my laptop due to several other problems, and this is the only thing I've had trouble with as far as setting it back up goes. I plug it in, the light ring comes on a for about a second, and then it just turns off. I don't know if I'm missing a certain driver, or what. I downloaded the 360 controller's official software from Microsoft, which I didn't even need the first time I set it up, and a couple of other drivers that wouldn't work at all. Am I missing a certain driver or something?

And here is something random and weird. I plugged the controller into my computer randomly a couple of nights ago, and it worked fine. The light came on, the drivers were found, and it said my controller was installed and ready to play. It worked fine, but for that night only. The next night when I tried to plug it in, it went back to the same thing again. The light comes on, and goes right back off, and Windows doesn't even detect it. I REALLY have no clue as to what is going on, now.

I've tried 2 tech support lines for this issue with no help from either one. You guys are my most critical lifeline now!

The controller doesn't show up in Device Manager under "Controllers" or even Control Panel. Can someone please tell me what is going on here and why I can't even get it to connect whereas the first time, I was playing it within 30 seconds the very first time I plugged it in? Any help is appreciated. Thanks alot!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Hello,
did you try to plug-in the controller on your PC when the laptop did not detect it?
try another PC, maybe your friend's?
maybe your controller died, but let's not hope so


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Yeah, the controller is perfectly fine. It works immediately everytime I plug it into any other computer or my Xbox 360. That used to be the case with this computer, too, but unfortunately, not anymore. Since this is the only computer I use for games, the other computer in the house is kinda useless with the controller attached.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Hello,

After formatting the laptop, did you install the chipset driver first?
make and model of laptop?

Note: Its also wise to use a harddrive utility first before reinstalling the operating system to help ensure you get a clean install, especially after virus or other issues.


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Well, I apologize, but there is an error with my first post. I meant to say that I got an entirely new hard drive. The first one was going out. So there was nothing on there to begin with when I installed Windows.

I have no clue what the chipset driver is.

The laptop is a Gateway FX P-7811.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Go here for chipset driver: (choose #2) chipset driver Intel PM45
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...dows+Vista+32*&lang=eng&strOSs=164&submit=Go!

Go here for graphics driver: GeForce 9800N GTS
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_186.03_whql.html

Note: the chipset driver should have been installed first before any other drivers.
After installation of chipset driver, reboot pc.
Check in device manager and see if there are any marks beside any other drivers and post them here.


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

I think I need the graphics driver for 64-Bit, wouldn't I? Or would this work?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Go here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista64_186.03_whql.html


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Okay, I installed both, and there aren't any errors showing up in Device Manager, but the controller still isn't working, either.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Are you plugging it in the same USB port or a different one each time?


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

I've tried all of the ports on this computer, and they all treat it exactly the same.

And once again, last night, I plugged it in again, and Windows immediately recognized it and I was able to play with it on an emulator for about an hour, and then I had restart my computer, and immediately it forgot it was even there.


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## Shagrath_Spawn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

.....


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Ok, i am not sure if this was solved for you. But I had similar problems.

I tried everything like reconnecting all USB devices.
Rebooting computer few times and still the controller light just came and vanished although it was running few days back.

Now here is what i did

I am using Windows 7 so went to My Computer--Properties and Advance System settings.
Go to Hardware Tab and Device installation settings.
Click on Yes. Do this automatically(recommended) and close......( Mine was a different setting i don't remember)
Now Plug back in the controller.
In my case it did the same thing lights and gone.
So go to device manager and you would see Microsoft Common Controller for Windows Class.
Expand and do a device update it will download the latest driver for the controller and bingo the controller is back to life again....


Hope this would help anyone else having the same problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*

Is the problem resolved?

If it is you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty, otherwise post back with results.


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Problems connecting wired Xbox 360 controller to PC (Possibly Driver Related)*



Riskyone101 said:


> Is the problem resolved?
> 
> If it is you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty, otherwise post back with results.


Sorry I don't see an option to close it. But this is resolved. Feel free to close it.


----------

